# Does saffron have a noticable flavor?



## GB (Nov 7, 2005)

I have never cooked with saffron, but have always been curious to try. I find it so interesting that such a little amount goes such a long way. I have never bought it because I do not often come across a recipe that I would want to try that calls for saffron so I don't want to shell out the money on something so expensive to just have it sit in my cupboard and get old.

My question is, does it really impart that much of a flavor (even when such a small amount is usually called for) or is it more for the color. I have to believe it does give a flavor. Let me know your experiences. Thanks.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 7, 2005)

GB:

Yes. it does have a distinct flavor (don't ask me to describe it).


----------



## GB (Nov 7, 2005)

And it is noticeable enough even in such small amounts? I know the answer must be yes, I just find it amazing.

Is it a subtle flavor usually or is it really noticeable?


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 7, 2005)

If you made two batches of a recipe, one with and one without saffron, you would be able to notice the difference.  Then you'd have to decide if you like it or not!

As much conversation as there is about the cost of saffron, it is sold in very small quantities which are more than enough to flavor a dish.  I have bought threads for less than $5.00.

Try it first in a Parmesan and saffron risotto rather than a paella.  The flavor will be more noticeable in the risotto.


----------



## GB (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks Andy. The last time I was at Penzys I had picked some up then put it down then picked it up then...I went back and forth a million times LOL. You are right, it is sold in small enough quantities that it would not cost a lot to try it. I am actually surprised that I have not broken down and gotten any yet.


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 7, 2005)

Lots of Indian dishes call for saffron - and saffron flavoured rice is a distinctive flavour to try and see if you like it.

I do!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 7, 2005)

I don't use it very much.  SO is not a big risotto fan and I haven't made a paella yet.  

Of course there are other recipes out there but I haven't gone looking for recipes that give me an opportunity to use saffron.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 7, 2005)

My Indian neighbors use it in their cooking, I actually kind of like it, though I have not had any for a long time now. But it is really interesting flavor, just like Andy I decline to describe it. But isn't it also an aphrodisiac ?


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 7, 2005)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> My Indian neighbors use it in their cooking, I actually kind of like it, though I have not had any for a long time now. But it is really interesting flavor, just like Andy I decline to describe it. But isn't it also an aphrodisiac ?


I've heard that too Charlie...wonder what culture determined it was???

I really like the taste of saffron, it's similar in some way to eating flowers like zucchini blossoms just more "herby" at the same time. It's a pleasant, mild taste that works excellently in many dishes. 

(Did you know that saffron is the most expensive spice in the world? It's followed by cardamom and vanilla beans.)


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 7, 2005)

And beware when travelling in Europe - (particularly true in the Greek islands where I've seen it for myself) where the markets sell  bags of 'saffron' at bargain prices - which invariably turns out to be turmeric when you open them!  

I've had quite a few friends who have fallen for the scam.

I posted a recipe for Cornish saffron cake which is a way of using saffron for a baked way of presenting saffron.  It's yummy


----------



## licia (Nov 7, 2005)

I've seen in some recipes it was suggested to use turmeric instead of saffron and I suppose it was to save money, but I don't think it is a good idea. Perhaps in a recipe that was quite complex, the difference may not be noticed, but in a simple dish such as rice, etc, it would be quite noticeable.


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 7, 2005)

The only thing they have in common, Licia, is the colour!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 7, 2005)

The risotto idea that Andy suggested is called "Risotto alla Milanese", one of the classic queen mothers of risottos. I have a wonderful recipe, I already posted it previously so I will give you a link... this one is, really worth a try... (reply #19)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f17/new-member-couple-questions-risotto-springform-pans-14238.html?highlight=risotto+milanesz


----------



## marmalady (Nov 8, 2005)

Let's all help GB, and try to describe the flavor of saffron - elusive;perfumy;flowery, would be words I'd use to describe the taste - i'ts definitely a 'back' flavor in any dish, but you'd absolutely notice if you tasted the dish with and without it.


----------



## GB (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks Marm. That is how I sort of pictured it would taste. I also picture it with a hint of sweetness. Not sugary sweetness, but more like how a flower can smell sweet, maybe like rose water.


----------



## foodaholic (Nov 8, 2005)

I use to do mussels with a saffron cream sauce that really helped feature
the saffron,and an indian biryani is nice too.I find saffron to be a little bitter
and sweet at the same time and it's quite heady and really detectable in the
nasal system.


----------



## Claire (Nov 8, 2005)

Also safflower is passed off as saffron (and looks similar).  My MIL used to grow safflower and we used it to give the color ..... BUT it doesn't taste the same (doesn't taste much at all).  I seldom buy it -- it isn't easily available around here, and is quite expensive.  But it does have a distinctive flavor.


----------



## HappyAvocado (Nov 9, 2005)

i love saffron, every time i make curry i make saffron rice.   i boil some water, and then add a pinch of saffron to the water and cover it... and let it sit until the water is vibrant yellow.  then i take out the little red saffron pieces, and use the water in my rice cooker to make rice.  it has a very distinctive flavor, and a strong aroma that i believe really adds a lot to the meal.  i sometimes add a few dried star anise to the rice cooker as well.  hard to describe the smell and flavor, but it is delicious and IMO worth the cost... you only need a tiny pinch after all, it goes a long way.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 9, 2005)

foodaholic said:
			
		

> I use to do mussels with a saffron cream sauce that really helped feature
> the saffron,and an indian biryani is nice too.I find saffron to be a little bitter
> and sweet at the same time and it's quite heady and really detectable in the
> nasal system.



After I read all the threads I was going to mention a mussel recipe I had - it was soooo good.  Mine was coconut milk, saffron, cilantro, I think there must have been some butter in there too, with chopped tomatoes garnishing the top of the bowl.  They were wonderful!

It is hard to believe so few threads of saffron can flavor a dish but they can.  I love it in black beans and rice (I use green pepper, onions, if I have leftover chicken or pork I chop that up in there, fresh lime, fresh cilantro and whatever else you think goes in there).  It is a "behind the scenes" flavor but still an important one.  It's like using rose water in baklava, I can tell when it's not there.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 9, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> After I read all the threads I was going to mention a mussel recipe I had - it was soooo good.  Mine was coconut milk, saffron, cilantro, I think there must have been some butter in there too, with chopped tomatoes garnishing the top of the bowl.  They were wonderful!
> 
> It is hard to believe so few threads of saffron can flavor a dish but they can.  I love it in black beans and rice (I use green pepper, onions, if I have leftover chicken or pork I chop that up in there, fresh lime, fresh cilantro and whatever else you think goes in there).  It is a "behind the scenes" flavor but still an important one.  It's like using rose water in baklava, I can tell when it's not there.



And of course I say get some - just keep it properly sealed and stored.


----------



## marmalady (Nov 9, 2005)

If you use too much saffron, it will taste bitter, so another reason for prudence!

Claire - But aren't those safflower flowers beatiful? I love them in bouquets whenever the markets here have them.


----------



## Yakuta (Nov 9, 2005)

Marmalady is right on.  Saffron flavor can be described as sweet, intense flower like perfume which can be bitter if you don't watch the amount. 

Here are some tips in general on saffron:

Buy it at an Indian store if you have one close by.  They sell it in a gold tin container.  For a large container be ready to dish out 30 dollars or so.  Smaller ones go for 15.  It's not that bad given a little goes a long way.  If you are Indian that may not be the case since we use it a lot 

To add it to any dish, take a pinch of it.  Add it to microwave safe bowl and heat it for 10 seconds.  Then powder it.  The heating intensifies the flavor and goes even further than just a pinch added directly to a dish

It goes well in both sweet and savory preparations.  I think cardamom and saffron make a good pairing.  So some of the European coffee cakes or Indian Kulfis and Kheers use both of these. 

A lot of folks have shared their favorite savory preparation which use saffron.  Indians normally use it in Biryani (a traditional rice prepared with meat or veggies) or in marinades for leg of lamb or sometimes even chicken.  It has a subtle flavor that cannot be paralleled granted you use it in proper quantity. 

Indians actually make milk which is infused with saffron and ground almonds and pistachios and sweetened with sugar and served chilled.  It is indeed yummy.  It's called "Kesar" by Indians and we even have syrups that are made with saffron.  It can be stored for months and goes well with just some ice cubes on a hot summer day.


----------



## advoca (Mar 24, 2006)

Paella is not the same without saffron. You can certainly tell the difference between the with and the without. (Mind you, Paella is still nice even without the saffron, but it is certainly much better with.)

But I agree: it is a subtle flavour, and turmeric is not a good substitute. 

Incidentally, do not buy saffron powder. Make sure you get the genuine stamens. And although it seems expensive, a little goes a long way.


----------



## QSis (Mar 24, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> The last time I was at Penzys I had picked some up then put it down then picked it up then...I went back and forth a million times


 
Ya know, GB, I have very limited disposable income, but when I've picked something up and put it back many times, over several years sometimes, I eventually realize that I REALLY want it.  So I buy it.

Lee


----------



## Poppinfresh (Mar 24, 2006)

Personally, I'm of the belief that the stuff costs so much (it's 18 dollars for a little packet of it out here) that to use it in veggies or for rice is just wasteful--well, that and I don't like saffron rice.

I use it mostly when I'm making a Mediterranean dish--usually chicken.  While I like Indian food, I hate the way it makes the house smell--so we usually just go out when we're in the mood for that.


----------

